# iis 5.1 , asp.net aber nicht :(



## sra (24. Oktober 2003)

hallo

ich habe auf meinem pc (xp pro) denn iis 5.1 installiert, damit ich asp.net files lokal testen kann. leider geht es nicht ganz mit aspx files (asp geht).

muss ich irgendwo noch ein spezielles asp.net modul für den iis installieren oder wie sieht es aus?

das .net framework habe ich, und falsch installiert ist es auch nicht (sonst würde ja das ganze vs.net streiken)

freue mich auf eure antworten

sra


----------



## Konstantin Gross (27. Oktober 2003)

Schau wie es bei dir ist, bei mir siehts so aus:
C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\aspnet_regiis.exe -i


----------

